# Hacking? Vomiting?



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Chibi is never one to vomit or hack. However today he is doing so? It is not constant but as if something he has eaten or licked? Causing foamy vomit but not yellow or bile as if he had an empty stomach. Not a lot just a tiny bit here an there. He is not acting sick, has energy appetite and is drinking water.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Could he have something stuck in his throat?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I thought of that but he is eating fine so I would have thought that would push anything like that out of the way or on down?


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Venus has done that before, and I ended up clearing her throat with my finger. It sounds gross, but I got to the point where I didn't know what else to do before taking her to a vet and sure enough, she had a clump of fuzz from the couch (courtesy of Gabe...) stuck in her throat. She could still eat and drink, but this clump was just clinging to the side of her throat all day and she couldn't swallow it.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, if it's just enough to irritate vs block, he will still eat and drink. If this the only sign, the hacking/vomiting, my guess is it's something in his throat. I'm not sure that I'd poke around in his throat to much in fear of lodging it further, possibly causing it to be worse. Not knowing what it is, if it's sharp it could really cause damage. I'd watch him close. He might hack enough to dislodge whatever it is. Personally I'd be scared and just make a vet visit to be safe. It could be just a simple irritation. Or something totally different. Hard to say. 

Heimlich maneuver just in case:

Emergency Canine Heimlich Maneuver


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks guys! I am just watching him right now. He hasnt hacked or vomited in a couple of hours now so I am hoping he got it to go down or come up ;-) My bigger concern was that he had licked something in the bathroom while I was showering. They like to lick the floor when I get out of the shower if I dont completely get dried off and I always worry they will lick shampoo, soap, etc.. and it make them sick. I didnt notice him doing it until after I stepped out of the shower


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sonny does that when he eats grass. Has he eaten any grass?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

No shouldnt be grass.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

How is Chibi? 
Zoey was doing that and she had a piece of Bully stick stuck in her throat, just like part of the skin off it.


----------

